
How We Built a Scalable Malware Detector - mxpxrocks10
http://www.scalescale.com/how-we-built-an-infinitely-scalable-malware-detector
======
red0point
>At first, we looked at services like VirusTotal and a few other open source
options. But there was nothing that would run independent and download the
file and scan quickly.

VirusTotal is actually downloading the file from a URL independently and (from
my experience) near - instantly scanning it. So why reinvent the wheel? (Plus,
VirusTotal uses many scan engines to determine a result...)

~~~
orf
Also I'm sceptical as to how good ClamAV is, I can't find any hard numbers
(which isn't a good sign).

~~~
mxpxrocks10
Yeah. One interesting thing could be for us to run some numbers and post them.
It would be relatively trivial with this setup.

Can you recommend or point out other engines? Thanks for the response.

------
mxpxrocks10
does anyone recommend any other clamav signature packs or different tools that
could also be run (either free or commercial) that you'd recommend?

A simple google search brings up some random stuff and I'm wondering if
anyone's used anything they really like.

------
SirFatty
yeah, but it's an awesome name. It can be used to eliminate STDs in women.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments to Hacker News.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10280685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10280685)
and marked it off-topic.

